#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-20
<wrst> hey mac9416
<mac9416> Howdy, wrst, how's it going?
 * cyberanger cleans his glasses
 * cyberanger still doesn't believe his eyes, it's mac9416
<mac9416> Ha!
<cyberanger> mac9416: how's it going
<mac9416> I'm alright, cyberanger, how are you?
<cyberanger> pretty good, working on a few projects
<mac9416> Sorry I missed the last meeting, btw. Had something going on.
<cyberanger> one of which is similar to keryx, talking to excid3|mbp to figure out how keryx could use it
<mac9416> Niiice.
<excid3|mbp> :D
<wrst> going well mac9416
<mac9416> wrst, cool.
<cyberanger> the main difference is in keryx focusing on one machine, whearas this focuses on a network (either offline or very poor connection like satellite)
<cyberanger> could help remote villages from alaska to africa to australia
<mac9416> Cool.
<cyberanger> excid3|mbp: has helped a good bit in that process too
<excid3|mbp> :D
<cyberanger> (that's the tip of the metaphorical iceburg too ;-))
<cyberanger> he left, shame
<chibihogoshino> anyone going to watch the eclipse tomorrow night ?
<cyberanger> maybe
<cyberanger> I'd be up anyhow probally
<chibihogoshino> it should start around 1:40 and last till 5ish
<chibihogoshino> nice red moon around 3:30
<cyberanger> all AM
<cyberanger> or PM
<chibihogoshino> am
<cyberanger> sweet
<chibihogoshino> tomorrow night from 1:30 to 4:30
<chibihogoshino> you can see it if you run stellarium
<cyberanger> (I assumed AM, but didn't hear which kind of eclipse, just figured if your on at 03:50 now, and said it, you meant it for am tommorow too)
<chibihogoshino> the sun isnt out at night tho.. :-)
<chibihogoshino> man.. i was watching a documentary about pompeii... fell asleep and had a dream that it happened here ..
<cyberanger> well, with an eclipse, the sun might not be out in the day
<chibihogoshino> heh. yeah
<chibihogoshino> wow.. batteries are cheep ..
<chibihogoshino> you can get replacement cells for around 8 bucks
<chibihogoshino> just need to find a way to put extra cells onto it..
<chibihogoshino> guess i could make a big batch of jb weld ..
<chibihogoshino> shouldnt look that bad after it dries and i sand it down and paint it
<chibihogoshino> i could make a 12 cell battery for around 100 ..
<cyberanger> what are you doing this for?
<chibihogoshino> lenovo t61
<chibihogoshino> i made one for my old palm tx and that lasted 10 hours one of charge
<chibihogoshino> still does too..
<chibihogoshino> added a internal mic to it too
<cyberanger> nice
<cyberanger> I had a Palm T|X, screen fail unfortunately
<cyberanger> nice hack
<chibihogoshino> im suprised it still works with how many times iv dropped it and how old it is
<chibihogoshino> i could use it for evp work ..
<chibihogoshino> hmm
<chibihogoshino> every time i copy a file over the network it removes the end and zeros the size
<chibihogoshino> samba is odd
<cyberanger> and that is the understatement of the year
<wrst> good morning everyone
<chibihogoshino> morning wrst
<wrst> morning chibihogoshino what are you up to?
<chibihogoshino> looking at hacking a battery for this laptop and about to get some tea and toast
<wrst> ahh hacking the battery?
<chibihogoshino> getting new cells and adding more than was it has now
<wrst> chibihogoshino: hmm that sounds interesting
<chibihogoshino> cheep too
<wrst> got a guide somewhere my battery needs this
<chibihogoshino> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/rebuilding-laptop-battery
<wrst> thanks chibihogoshino
<chibihogoshino> kinda.. they are all different but its basically the same thing
<chibihogoshino> http://www.batteryjunction.com/18650.html
<chibihogoshino> for the cells ..
<chibihogoshino> brb
<chibihogoshino> ahh.. n/p wrst
<wrst> cool chibihogoshino i might give that a try, i think i could handle that procedure
<chibihogoshino> odd.. i couldnt get my laptop to wake up from a screen blank
<wrst> ubuntu 10.10?
<chibihogoshino> 10.04
<wrst> i've had that issue in both no real pattern to it
<wrst> its annoying
<wrst> hard reboot for you?
<chibihogoshino> i cant stop it from blanking ether
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> xset s 0 seams to do nothing
<wrst> what video card do you have chibihogoshino ?
<chibihogoshino> intel somethings
<wrst> i have ati thought maybe that had something to do with something i guess not
<chibihogoshino> i dont want it to blank at all tho
<wrst> does it blank when you close the lid?
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> i think
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<chibihogoshino> but i open it up and it unblanks
<wrst> oh so when the screen saver comes on?
<chibihogoshino> im not shur
<chibihogoshino> i went to get some tea and when i came back it was blanked and i couldnt get it to snap out of it
<wrst> if in gnome there is a setting in the screen saver for that
<chibihogoshino> im using xfce tho
<chibihogoshino> brb
<chibihogoshino> maybe cuz i had the power manager disabled ..
<wrst> that could be chibihogoshino
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<Xpistos> GOOD MORNING WRST BEAUTIFUL DAY, IS IT NOT?
<chibihogoshino> i hope.. its kinda annoying
<chibihogoshino> morning Xpistos
<wrst> yeah
<wrst> yes Xpistos i'm liking it a lot
<Xpistos> I feel not sick today and that is great
<wrst> that is a good thing as martha stewart says
<electricus> morning
<wrst> morning electricus !
<Xpistos> Hey electricus
<pace_t_zulu> anyone familiar with software licenses here?
<pace_t_zulu> gpl lgpl bsd apache ... etc
<wrst> sorry pace_t_zulu  i'm totally ignorant
<pace_t_zulu> :(
<pace_t_zulu> oh well
<pace_t_zulu> how's natty treating you?
<wrst> well i nuked my laptop need to reinstall today actually :)
<pace_t_zulu>  wrst  on that note... http://www.tomshardware.com/news/cr-48-notebook-laptop-chrome-os,11828.html
<wrst> on my way, pace_t_zulu i have been having issues with ubuntu 10.10 and virtualbox, very slow
<pace_t_zulu> it's a video of destroying the Cr-48 (Google's Chrome OS reference hardware) ... demonstrating that because your data is in the cloud - it is safe if the hardware is destroyed
<wrst> yes i'm watching it now pretty good
<wrst> while i don't think i'm totally ready to have my head completely in the clouds
<wrst> nice vid pace_t_zulu
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> Oh man, I had a customer that was complaining that his email server was having problems and they were gonig to switch to a different company bla blah blah,
<wrst> do they not realize everything messes up sometimes?
<Xpistos> Well finally a week later I get all the facts and the super linux guru that was on the ground floor with all the super advanced tech blah blah blah
<Xpistos> DoS attack
<Xpistos> LOL
<Xpistos> and why, cause he keep messing with the security settings
<Xpistos> I was like, that is not our configuration there guy!
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> hello palanthas
<palanthas> howdy wrst!
<wrst> how are things going?
<palanthas> going quite well. Just got home from work and just killing time until my wife, friends and I head to see Tron Legacy
<palanthas> You?
<wrst> just finishing up the work day or attempting to
<wrst> hey hey mac9416
<mac9416> Hi again, wrst.  :-)
<wrst> mac9416: twice in two days... wow :)
<mac9416> I'll have a bit of time on my hands this weak.
<mac9416> Hah. There's a JulianAssange in the #wikileaks channel.
<wrst> ha ha there is a wikileaks channel, i fear if i go there i will have the cia on my rear
<mac9416> Quite possibly.  :-P
<wrst> :)
<mac9416> They're talking about Quake over there. Interesting.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-21
<wrst> mac9416: easy we are going to get used to this
<mac9416> wrst, hmmm?
<wrst> you being around my friend you have logged in here i think 3 times today mac9416  :)
<mac9416> lol
<mac9416> My network connection isn't very good apparently.
<mac9416> I haven't left on purpose once.
<wrst> ha ha well i know the feeling!
<mac9416> Usta!
<Juzzy> oomg why does ubuntu desktop suck so bad? :(
<Juzzy> :(
<Juzzy> i
<mac9416> What makes you say that?
<Juzzy> i'm honestly 1" away from rebuilding my xbmc in windows *cry*
<Juzzy> I've tried 4 versions
<Juzzy> and EVERY version of the core pieces i needs gets broken while it fixed a different one
<mac9416> Is xbmc that media center application?
<Juzzy> out of the 4 i tried, jaurty, hardy, karmic, whatever 10.10 is
<Juzzy> maverick
<Juzzy> only 10.04 picked up my display properly
<Juzzy> 62" hdmi, they all showed the right tv
<Juzzy> but the other 3 has about 5" of the edge outside my screen
<Juzzy> but 10.04's keyboard was broken
<mac9416> 0_o
<Juzzy> my n,m,v,b, eneter, space all was doing different stuff
<Juzzy> you'd be amazed how annoying it is to hit enter every time you press the space bar
<Juzzy> goodlucking typing at cli
<mac9416> Sounds like a bummer.
<Juzzy> yea
<Juzzy> I feel like kicking it in the head
<Juzzy> :(
<mac9416> I know the feeling.  :-/
<Juzzy> what's really crappy about it
<Juzzy> i had a "decent" desktop back on my 500mhz about 10 years ago
<Juzzy> running kde on freebsd that took 3 days to compile
<Juzzy> 10 years later, I have a pretty but piece of crap
<Juzzy> I can sometimes lock the whole pc by plugging in usb adapters
<Juzzy> here all these years I thought USB was hotswapable...
<mac9416> Gee, I've never had troubles like those, with Ubuntu or Windoze.
<Juzzy> yea
<Juzzy> of course not in windows
<Juzzy> ;isdufhesoifus
<Juzzy> i just finished installing 10.04 from cd
<Juzzy> and the display is off the screen
<Juzzy> dangit
<Juzzy> :(
<Juzzy> ah it thinks its a 95" tv
<Juzzy> weird
<Juzzy> i guess ill get drivers
<wrst> wb chibihogoshino !
<chibihogoshino> thanks wrst
<wrst> how are you doing today chibihogoshino ?
<chibihogoshino> trying to get the authentication key box to stop popping up when i first log in
<chibihogoshino> other than that im good.. wish i could of seen the moon, last night tho..
<wrst> yeah i slept right through it
<Xpistos> Morning all
<Xpistos> wrst
<wrst> morning Xpistos
<cyberanger> wrst: if I had known you were intrested, I'd have gotten you up >:-)
<wrst> ha ha not that interested cyberanger !
 * cyberanger grabbs cattle prod, gives wrst a jolt, followed by a quick "Are you awake now"
<wrst> thanks!
<wrst> cyberanger: i hate to say it but my arch setup is making me happier and happier campared to issues i have been having in 10.10
<cyberanger> all I saw here was cloud cover
<cyberanger> yeah, speaking of 10.10 issues, I wonder if they have a fauly package in natty and maverick released on the 15th
<cyberanger> dpkg/apt will not install it
<cyberanger> or it's been taking hours upon hours
<wrst> i haven't had that issue cyberanger  i updated 10.10 last night i'm about to download the daily of natty to get it back on my laptop
<cyberanger> two different machines, both tripping
<cyberanger> python-minimal
<cyberanger> third and fourth machines are lucid (server and my linode, I forgot I had that local server working)
<wrst> hmm are you using the US mirror?
<cyberanger> no, RIT and ANL
<wrst> could that be an issue?
<cyberanger> they are behind, ANL is only 6 hours, RIT is one day, but the package in question hasn't changed in that timeframe
<cyberanger> so I lean on that not being the issue
<cyberanger> the package is from the 15th, neither mirror is 2 days old, and 6 hours meant they missed one check out of 4 in a 24 hour period, the package is near 6 days ago
<wrst> i don't know cyberanger  i've had no issues anythig on google?
<cyberanger> not that I can tell
<wrst> hmm must be you cyberanger  :)
<wrst> i've never had that issue
<cyberanger> well, I'll be digging at the issue today
<wrst> if you need me to test something let me know
<wrst> cyberanger: wb :)
<wrst> ahh nice cloak!
<cyberanger> thanks
<cyberanger> as for testing, I'll ask, but idk what to test
<cyberanger> honestly what I need is more verbose output
<wrst> hmm
<cyberanger> and I can get that, but this boils down to a bug report to someone
<wrst> good luck with natty i get the feeling they are getting plenty of those :)
<cyberanger> well, I hope natty will stay in #ubuntu+1
<cyberanger> but this is in natty too, not just maverick
<cyberanger> and it's the same package it'd appear
<cyberanger> so yeah, odd to say the least
<wrst> yes very much so
<wrst> cyberanger: any luck yet?
<cyberanger> no, I quit looking into it for a little while
<wrst> that irritates me to no end when i can't update
<cyberanger> oh I can update, I just gotta purge a package critical to too many utilities
<wrst> ahh gotcha
<pace_t_zulu> wrst ping
<wrst> pace_t_zulu: pong
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: want to check out something i've been working on? i'll pm you a like
<pace_t_zulu> s/like/link/
<wrst> ok cool :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst, you got a decent connection ? it's 15 MB
<wrst> no 1.5 :\ its loading :)
<pace_t_zulu> should take ~80 sec at that rate... but we all know 1.5 is not really 1.5
<wrst> no and i'm downloading about 30 songs from amazon right now :)
<wrst> but got it and that is cool pace_t_zulu very cool
<pace_t_zulu> :) it has taken a while to arrive at that point
<wrst> i would imagine many many hours
<Xpistos> Nighty night peoples!
<cyberanger> night Xpistos
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-22
<wrst> morning everyone
<wrst> hello Xpistos
<Xpistos> hy
<wrst> how are you doing Xpistos ?
<Xpistos> ok
<Xpistos> trying to configure toaster for winamp
 * wrst celebrates another exciting day in #ubuntu-us-tn :)
<pace_t_zulu> wrst: http://www.happyassassin.net/2010/12/03/unity-on-fedora-possibly/
 * cyberanger likes wrst's scarsam
<cyberanger> pace_t_zulu: intresting
<pace_t_zulu> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/allegations-openbsd-backdoors-may-be-true
<pace_t_zulu> Allegations of OpenBSD Backdoors May be True
<wrst> cyberanger: hello
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> how's the day
<cyberanger> OpenBSD's are in hell though
<wrst> yes i saw that what exactly does all that mean cyberanger ?
<wrst> and the days been good how about you?
<cyberanger> well, my days could be better, but not bad
<wrst> cyberanger: gotta run for a few then i think i will install natty again when i get back in tonight
<cyberanger> the OpenBSD bit, well, it's an engineered security weakness (on what I read that makes more sense than an outright backdoor, but there's no proof anyhow)
<cyberanger> ok, I'll hold the answer for later
 * cyberanger is gonna go play Russian Roullete with an unloaded gun
<wrst> cyberanger: ok sounds like i pretty much did understand the article... i don't always :) catch you later!
<wrst> leave the gun alone
<wrst> :)
 * cyberanger decieds it'd be even safer to play it on a playstation
<wrst> there you go!
<wrst> later
<cyberanger> see ya wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-23
<wrst> cyberanger: another exciting night in here?
<cyberanger> yeah, a riot
<wrst> ha ha where has everyone gone?
<cyberanger> efnet?
<wrst> i don't know i'm installing natty at the moment
 * cyberanger waits for it
<wrst> watis for???
<cyberanger> it, the moment of trouble
<cyberanger> which has been summoned by metioning an alpha release
<wrst> ha ha well my moment of trouble came when i erased the wrong partition last week :)
<cyberanger> yes, well, you invoked it again
<cyberanger> as did I just a moment ago, only I was referring to sid
<wrst> ahh how is that going for you ?
<cyberanger> Houston, we have a problem
<wrst> well i am running 10.10, Arch, and natty, so ... :)
<cyberanger> Houston: Don't you guys ever call just to say hello
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm going to restart... hopefully brb!
<cyberanger> actually, so far no smoke, no fire, no explosions
<wrst> hmm well i have a funky looking lunity
<wrst> uhh unity
<wrst> now all the sudden its back to right... hmmm
<cyberanger> lunity, you mean lunicy
<cyberanger> ;-)
<wrst> well i hope i don't cyberanger  :)
<cyberanger> ugh, spelling fail
<cyberanger> Lunacy
<cyberanger> oh well, you got the joke
<wrst> :)
<tleeonly> anyone on here
<elijah-mbp> hi there
<elijah-mbp> some of us seem to be!
<elijah-mbp> 'course, people have a bad habit of not marking /away.. depending on what they use for a client.
<cyberanger> and some of us step outside for 15 minutes, chat on other channels, and don't stay online long enough for an answer (just shy of 2 minutes, ugh)
<cyberanger> just casue IRC stands for INSTANT Relay Chat doesn't mean one can't wait a litte bit
<cyberanger> </rant>
<elijah-mbp> :)
<chris4585> I don't see the point in /away
<cyberanger> well, some clients show it in channel, some don't
<elijah-mbp> i'm pretty unstructured and not very talented at setting my status on any IM or chat sort of medium
<chris4585> regardless I don't use anything like that for any kind of client
<elijah-mbp> i'm lucky if the screensaver kicks on and it marks me away.
<cyberanger> my case I'm just here too often
<cyberanger> but a guy can spend 15 minutes eating, or something
<wrst> kernel panic... haven't had that in a while
<cyberanger> whoops, did I do that, sorry wrst, my hacks have been known to scare an innocent kernel
<wrst> this was natry after updating cyberanger
<wrst> hmm cyberanger i mean it was a natty update :)
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> natty natry whatever its all alpha
<wrst> and i consider Arch my stable distro right now :)
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> thanks wrst
<wrst> how are things going chris4585 ?
<chris4585> wrst, alright, just woke up and fixed a bowl of chef boyardee
<wrst> ha ha sounds like hte life chris4585  :)
<chris4585> it is
<chris4585> only if it could be 20 degrees lower I'd be happy
<wrst> well we are waiting on snow maybe for Christmas i think
<chris4585> ah, that would be nice
<wrst> yeah i think just a couple of inches but should be nice if it happens
<chibihogoshino> cyberanger: did you ever think about compressing the /usr dir to get more space with your project ?
<chibihogoshino> i was reading this and it seams interesting .. http://www.itech7.com/compression/Speed-up-your-Linux-box-by-compressing-usr
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-24
<chris4585> anyone know the name of the component that puts the controls of a maximized window in the panel in unity?
<chris4585> thats a mouth full..
<chris4585> ah nvm I figured it out
<cyberanger> chris4585: for a router and that directory, I'm not sure of the benifits
<cyberanger> sorry, whopps
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: for a router and that directory, I'm not sure of the benifits
 * chris4585 scratches head
<cyberanger> if that directory isn't used much
<cyberanger> chris4585: reply to chibihogoshino's suggestion for #swissknife-router
<cyberanger> sorry, my highlights are bad, tab complete and don't double check
<chris4585> yes even still I can't make sense of that sentence lol
<chris4585> ah
<cyberanger> Speed up your Linux box by compressing /usr http://www.itech7.com/compression/Speed-up-your-Linux-box-by-compressing-usr
<cyberanger> just a question of does /usr get enough use for that
<cyberanger> that was his suggestion
<cyberanger> chris4585: as for your unity question, glad you figured it out, as I'm openbox at best
<chibihogoshino> wow.. its dead in here
 * cyberanger chokes on the quiet
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: did you see my reply to you link
<chibihogoshino> oh yeah..
<chibihogoshino> i was going to reply but you werent on
<chibihogoshino> i was thinking for about space and not speed
<chibihogoshino> the /usr dir was just a example
<cyberanger> It did lead to some thought, but I think /usr is small as is, and more resources thus slower, but it got me thinking, some areas don't need to outlast a boot on the smallest sysyems
<cyberanger> prime example is /tmp
<cyberanger> but I personally shred $HOME/.adobe/ and $HOME/.macromedia/ (flash cookies)
<cyberanger> whearas I could just have that as a tmpfs too
<chibihogoshino> yah
<cyberanger> there probally is some downsides to that too, but it's worth a look too
<chibihogoshino> what programs use adobie tho
<cyberanger> ramdisk would be nice, but it'd take ram from processes
<cyberanger> so I'd be tricky to figure out how to script it at boot, hw detection wise (maybe just a boot cheat code at first)
<chibihogoshino> maybe if there is over 2 gig amount it can auto load a ram disk
<cyberanger> adobe flash, if I did a desktop router combo build (not my primary plan, but)
<chibihogoshino> how much space does that take up tho ?
<cyberanger> well, thing is, if I run as a Live Disk, the whole system is a ram disc
<cyberanger> but an install, none is
<chibihogoshino> yeah
<cyberanger> but I could see speeding bind9 and dhcp3-server via a ramdisk
<cyberanger> just make sure that logging can survive reboots on installs
<cyberanger> since windows users are used to the "Reboot First" advice, and the system can lockup (just as any other can)
<chibihogoshino> a separate persistent partition on the image
<chibihogoshino> gotta get ready to go to ohio..
<chibihogoshino> peace out
<cyberanger> well, technically, a persistant partition and then one generated at boot ( /proc is a tmpfs, just not to the point of a ramdisk)
<cyberanger> chibihogoshino: safe driving, enjoy the mess
<chibihogoshino> will do..
<cyberanger> bring back some snow, and hockey
<chibihogoshino> might be on a little later but i dunno..
<cyberanger> you can leave the hockey fights though ;-)
<chibihogoshino> lol
<cyberanger> well, you'll want to leave early enough, there's a mess heading our way, parts of Ohio has been a mess for a month at least
<chibihogoshino> yeah.. no big deal.. i grew up there so snow isnt that big of a deal
<cyberanger> but the idiot in front and behind might not have
<chibihogoshino> yeah, thats why you dont drive near them
<cyberanger> thus why I'd still advise it (I grew up just across the line in PA myself)
<chibihogoshino> yeah..
<chibihogoshino> ttyl
<chibihogoshino> marry x mas every one
<cyberanger> see ya around chibihogoshino
<cyberanger> you too
<wrst> hey cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<wrst> how are you doing?
<cyberanger> good, had to fix a xen kernel issue (not sure of the cause, but details are clear enough that it'll be cleared up for a good little bit)
<cyberanger> messed with the server this morning
<cyberanger> intresting little challenge (annoying timing, but there isn't such a thing as ideal unplanned downtime)
<cyberanger> about to do another bind9 install and do as much prep for a local mirror as I can here
<cyberanger> I hope that in a week I'll be equipped for hosting a public mirror, but that's a bit unrealistic on the ISP front
<cyberanger> but it'll be something for installfests and conventions and such
<cyberanger> that's what I got going on, what about you?
<wrst> that will require a pretty honking connection won't it?
<wrst> nothing much on my end going to eat at the paarents house in a few
<cyberanger> well, to keep the mirror in sync that's easy bit
<cyberanger> to also serve as a public mirror though, yeah (which is why the ISP is my limit)
<cyberanger> but if I was an EPB customer, man I'd be cooking, better than any mirror in the southeast
<wrst> I did install natty... again and failed to work ... again but no kernel panic I will update in a day or two and see what happens
<wrst> EPB?
<cyberanger> Chattanooga's power Co.
<cyberanger> Fiber to the home
<cyberanger> 1GBPS is the highest plan I'm aware of
<wrst> wow wow wow
<cyberanger> yeah, but I'll never see that, my wallet is cobweb filled, not cash filled
<cyberanger> and distance to it, nope
<cyberanger> but for a installfest, or a confrence (or any other reason for a LAN based mirror) it's dead simple
<wrst> that is smoking I cant imagine
<cyberanger> I can, but that's kinda the nature of an imagination
<cyberanger> I can also imagine my lan at 10Gbps, but I can't imagine my wallet allowing for the reality of both ideas ;-)
<wrst> ha ha
<wrst> yeah I would so have to redo my network
<cyberanger> well, I "redo" mine all the time (small one guy network, easy as pi)
<wrst> my wife might smack me for that
<cyberanger> hehe
<wrst> no she WOULD smack me
<cyberanger> do it while she's asleep, then in the morning say suprise and whola
<cyberanger> esp if it's an upgrade and not a redo ;-)
<wrst> :)
<wrst> all she cares is that her internet works and the printer prints
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-25
<chris4585> wrst, those are just about all my parents need
<cyberanger> Merry Christmas
<cyberanger> and on another note, this is intresting http://xkcd.com/834/
<wrst> merry christmas everyone
<chris4585> merry christmas wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2010-12-26
<elijah-mbp> merry christmas!
<netritious> Happy Holidays locotn!
<wrst> hey hey netritious !!!
<wrst> how are things going?
<netritious> pretty good wrst!
<wrst> awesome, we are sorta snow bound here today
<netritious> they promised that to west tn but no dice
<netritious> it tried though
<netritious> how is/was your Christmas going wrst?
<wrst> going well, how about you netritious ?
<netritious> pretty good...been a busy holiday season for me and the fam
<wrst> well sometimes busy is good but it can be a distraction sometimes with all the busy we came in from fayetteville last night in the snow that was a fun drive
<netritious> hehe I bet it was
<wrst> yeah not so bad for the driving just the idiots who thought they could drive 60 on ice... and then seeing them in the ditch in a few miles
<netritious> that sux... did you stop to see if they were ok?
<wrst> cops had them under control :)
<netritious> I'm not 100% certain that I would :P
<netritious> well that's nice
<wrst> netritious: i have been giving arch linux a pretty good try as i'm waiting for natty, and 10.10 has been a bit of a dog for me
<netritious> ....98% certain, but not 100% certain
<wrst> ha ha netritious :)
<netritious> I installed UNR (lucid) on my friends asus eeepc...it's running well
<netritious> it had Xandros but it looked like XP lol
<wrst> yeah lucid has been great for me still have it going on a server
<wrst> i hear xandros is awful
<netritious> all the windows that opened up looked exactly like XP
<wrst> but 10.10 has been giving me terrible fits running VM's, in arch they run like butter
<wrst> netritious: i don't think having something looking like xp is good it makes people expect it to be just like xp
<netritious> the default install of UNR+updates/upgrades+apt-get --purge --auto-remove clean is also slightly smaller footprint
<netritious> wrst: that's a reasonable point
<wrst> that's cool
<netritious> there is a whole whopping 1GB of disk storage left on the 4GB SSD
<netritious> oh and -evolution* empathy* cheese* and one or two other packages, +ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wrst> 1GB is not what it used to be is it netritious ? :)
<netritious> lol not at all wrst
<wrst> i remember my first computer had a 500 somethign MB drive total
<netritious> my first computer had 64k
<wrst> woot :)
<wrst> oh yeah i forgot about the commodore 64 that i had
<netritious> 65536 bytes
<wrst> :)
<netritious> I cheated and broke out the calc...i didn't recall that off the top of my head :P
<wrst> ha ha :)
 * netritious is getting old!
<wrst> well netritious gotta get ready to go to the parents for lunch hopefully i will catch you later
<wrst> ha ha nah netritious
<netritious> cya wrst!
<wrst> later netritious
<netritious> have a good one!
<wrst> you too netritious
<cyberanger> how's everyone today
<netritious> doing well cyberanger, and you?
<cyberanger> pretty good
<netritious> fixing to go make chocolate covered peanut butter balls
<cyberanger> sounds good
<netritious> found a neat tool cyberanger
<netritious> http://tinyurl.com/yz6xmxt
<netritious> for you a better link might be http://tinyurl.com/3ykov8m
<cyberanger> I'm looking for at least a 1tb drive should be useful for a local mirror
<cyberanger> cool, reminds me of billix
<netritious> $56.99 free shipping+no tax 1TB hdd new http://tinyurl.com/2abcujv
<netritious> that is the cheapest price I can find on new
<cyberanger> roughly the same here
<netritious> I found one with a six month warranty from a company I've never heard of.."white label 1tb" for 44.89 + free shipping http://tinyurl.com/ydoyfkk
<cyberanger> found one that includes a enclosure
<netritious> link?
<cyberanger> doesn't beat your price though
 * cyberanger tries to remember howto cnp on android
<netritious> according to the company, white label = http://tinyurl.com/2d46m53
<netritious> bbl...going to make candy :D
<cyberanger> http://www.google.com/m/products/detail?gl=us&client=ms-android-hms-tmobile-us&q=1tb+hard+drive+deals&hl=en&source=search&channel=products&cid=9930583022644977361&ptab=c&ei=QnsXTcjkKqWYlQeWmNGPAQ&ved=0CBsQ8wIwAw
<cyberanger> http://www.techdealdigger.com/search/1tb-hard-drive-deals-sales
<cyberanger> seems I didn't keep that enclosure one though
<cyberanger> honestly, that wasn't the beat deal, since minus the enclosure it was 65
<cyberanger> http://www.intomobile.com/2010/12/25/man-robbery-restaurant-iphone/
<wrst> hello cyberanger
<cyberanger> hey wrst
<cyberanger> hos's things
<wrst> pretty good cyberanger about to put dd-wrt on my parents router they are having some issues
<wrst> or tomato possibly
<wrst> ahh tomato won't work with this router
<wrst> but dd-wrt will
<cyberanger> what router?
<wrst> linksys wrt54g version 5
<cyberanger> ouch, one too new
<cyberanger> wxworks
<wrst> yeah that's what i'm finding and looks like i might brick it if i try dd-wrt
<cyberanger> might
<wrst> yeah i don't have a spare router or i would risk it :0
<wrst> *:)
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm going to upgrade the factory firmware and see what that does
<cyberanger> wrst: well, just don't brick it
<wrst> that fixed my issue cyberanger
<cyberanger> cool
<wrst> linux firmware will have to wait I suppose
<cyberanger> well, I'm not really sure it's linux anyhow
<cyberanger> how much of the components it's replacing wxworks with linux tools
<wrst> yeah its working now so im happy :)
<cyberanger> I'm not
 * cyberanger hears voices saying linux or a brick, that's the only choice
<wrst> ha ha :)
 * cyberanger also hears voices saying to jump out of a perfectly good airplane, luckily I'm not too insane, they kindly suggest I check my chute first ;-)
<wrst> :)
<wrst> well i'm looking to ditch windows completely at home trying out gnucash
 * cyberanger hands wrst a paper ledger, suggests a csv file, knows it is doable
<wrst> bah madness!
<wrst> importing importing importing
<wrst> will have to continue with that later
<cyberanger> hehe
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-17
<wrst> morning chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<wrst> how you doing chris4585?
<chris4585> good, just woke up, you?
<wrst> i'm jealous now chris4585 ;)
<chris4585> lol
<wrst> well i had lunch chris4585, that helped some
<chris4585> good stuff
<chris4585> I did aswell, was starving
<wrst> well can't say i was starving but it was good :)
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-19
 * wrst looks around to see if anyone is home
 * cyberanger suggets wrst look further
<wrst> cyberanger: i found someone it seems
<cyberanger> Good, cause I left a note on the door, "I'm not home, but come inside for some cookies." I was pretty sure those cookies were gonna be wasted
<wrst> ha
<wrst> cyberanger: ever looked at pfsense before?
 * wrst awaits swissknife-router but thinks he might need a router quicker
<cyberanger> yes, I have, and swissknife-router has had that core code done awhile ago
<cyberanger> the issues now is stability in older 386 hardware (which this week I decided had to be a bug with no plan to fix, due to dropped kernel support)
<cyberanger> what's the issue anyway?
<cyberanger> I mean, most people don't just go, I need a new router, lets try pfsense
<wrst> cyberanger: i'm just tired of piddly little cheap routers that don't last long
<wrst> my thought is build a machine with pfsense, then have a decent switch and an access point for wireless?
<wrst> your thoughts?
<cyberanger> wrst: that's almost exactly what I've done
<cyberanger> so yeah, two Gigabit nic's, a Gigabit switch or hub (I prefer hubs for personal use, managed switches for a client) and a higher end AP
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-20
<wrst> cyberanger: sounds good, even with consumer level on the hub and AP i think something doing only one thing will perform better
<wrst> but use thinking of going a little higher than consumer level
<wrst> s/use/yes
<wrst> wb chris4585
<chris4585> hey wrst
<chris4585> just installed my new cpu, and cleaned my computer
<chris4585> how are you?
<wrst> im good. what type of cpu chris4585?
<chris4585> wrst, http://chris4585.tumblr.com/post/38346722764/i-bought-a-upgrade-for-my-computer-amd-phenom-ii
<chris4585> thats good wrst
<chris4585> I've come to a realization if I wake up before 3pm I become really bored and take a nap anyway lol
<wrst> ha
<wrst> nice processor chris4585
<chris4585> yeah, decent upgrade
<chris4585> was only $87 with shipping from tigerdirect
<wrst> not.bad at all
<chris4585> I figured I might aswell go ahead and get one before they are all sold out
<pace_t_zulu> what's up jfenn2199
<jfenn2199> oh not much did my comment give what you were asking for?
<pace_t_zulu> yea ... was just curious
<jfenn2199> no problem I've been up and running since 2:30pm wed, after going to bed 4:30am from being up since sometime monday...
<jfenn2199> finally got inspiration to work on it again if you want to browse the code (very sloppy right now) it on launchpad lp:libraryopen
<pace_t_zulu> cool ... installing bazaar on mac os x now
<pace_t_zulu> i use git
<pace_t_zulu> git is fucking awesome
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: did you create any models?
<jfenn2199> if so unintentionally this started as teaching myself gui programming with tkinter and the core ui shows it (nothing in classes just one long cacophony of lines) gonna fix that after I get everything working right
<jfenn2199> but most functions are in modules
<jfenn2199> oh and Add User button is broke right now trying to the dbconnector function to have it's db connection and cursor as attributes so I can cutout connecting on each individual function
<pace_t_zulu> you should create Book and Library classes
<pace_t_zulu> that handle everything associated w being a book and everything associated w being a class
<jfenn2199> ok
<jfenn2199> and same for user?
<pace_t_zulu> yes
<pace_t_zulu> anything that would be a kind of object in real life  ... should be a class in you code - those are your models
<pace_t_zulu> look up "mvc programming" ... it is a good concept to understand once you understand object oriented programming
<jfenn2199> awesome pace_t_zulu  thanks the tip
<pace_t_zulu> np
<pace_t_zulu> programming will get you far
<jfenn2199> yeah I'm upset with myself for not progressing past the basics initially, cause now I'm gonna have a ton of rewriting but live and learn
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-21
<pace_t_zulu> jfenn2199: yea ... programming takes patience and effort to learn
<chris4585> indeed
<chris4585> I have like neither of those :(
<chris4585> well I have some
#ubuntu-us-tn 2012-12-23
<chris4585> wrst, I successfully installed linux on my flash drive
<chris4585> I've noticed that programs load up a little bit quicker, boot is a little bit quicker
<chris4585> I noticed if there are large files being downloaded and installed like packages there might be a slight freeze
<chris4585> but I only noticed that during pacman -Syyu when I had nearly 400 package updates
<chris4585> overall I like it
<wrst> cool best of both worlds
<chris4585> I'm just happy it worked
<wrst> yes
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-17
<wrst> howdy FastForward
<FastForward> Hey wrst
<FastForward> How's everything going?
<wrst> going well, how about you FastForward?
<FastForward> Can't complain. Got frustrated with a work problem, needed a distraction for a few minutes before I dive back in. :)
<wrst> ha ha glad I could help out your productivity, or the lack thereof :)
<FastForward> sometimes you just need to step back.
<FastForward> lol
<wrst> agreed
<FastForward> I was getting angry, so it's best a I take a breather. lol
<FastForward> How are things in your world? It's been a long while since I've been on.
<wrst> going well just trying to get things planned out at work around holidays etc
<FastForward> I hear ya. Luckily, my team all have pretty much the same plans, so it works out well.
<wrst> that is good we are having to work with a few different customers but think i have it taken care of
<FastForward> I'm at a bigger company now, so luckily, I don't have the small company situation I've had the previous 7 years. I will, however, be on the road and I'm not really looking forward to that.
<wrst> advantages to both situations
<FastForward> Certainly are.
<FastForward> Does the Ubuntu local group meet up anymore?
<FastForward> I looked a few weeks back and couldn't find anything recent around Nashville.
<wrst> FastForward: I would say this group is fairly non active at the moment
<Unit193> Just a hair.
<FastForward> :)
<FastForward> That's what I was thinking.
<wrst> FastForward: I'm not actually an Ubuntu user anymore but try to help the wayward souls out that come in here with issues
<Unit193> Hasn't helped me yet, and I've been here a while now... :---D
<FastForward> Ha!
<FastForward> wrst, what are you using these days?
<Unit193> I have many, many issues too. :'(
<wrst> ha ha Unit193 we all have issues :P
<wrst> and I meant with computer issues
<Unit193> I use Xubuntu, I suppose I'm actually considered a "Xubuntu team member"
<wrst> FastForward: I run arch on my desktop actually a laptop and anything that is like a server I use Debian, and use FreeNAS for any type of storage usually however thinking about going back to Linux for that
<Unit193> wrst: Oh, and I was out in the middle of nowhere, great internet out there for sure. :P
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<wrst> any internet at all?
<Unit193> When I was trying to download something, wouldn't go over 130KB/s and generally stuck around ~50KB/s
<wrst> barely glorified dial up
<Unit193> Dial-up there was far, far worse. :P
<wrst> what is sad that means you tried :)
<Unit193> Cell coverage is spotchy, at best.  They are on the end of the phone line, so if you would call them, it'd disconnect the dial-up, and during storms the phone would either go out, or you could clearly hear stuff from the storm when making calls. :D
<wrst> that's very 1955 sounding
<FastForward> Unit193, where were you?
<Unit193> FastForward: Indiana.
<wrst> in a corn field?
<FastForward> My condolences.
<wrst> ha ha
<Unit193> Not technically, past season you know.
<Unit193> And my oh my, the roads...  We had to drive during the big storm, and for a good 10-15 seconds were fish-tailing down the highway at ~55MPH, was sure we were going to end up ditched...  But all in all, a great trip.
<Unit193> Back country road: Driver: "I can't even see the road"  me: "Drive half-way between the power lines and the random signs on the other side"
<Unit193> So, everyone else have a good weekend?
<wrst> Unit193: I did
<wrst> Unit193: a family visit?
<Unit193> Yes indeed, christmas visit.
<wrst> nice Unit193
<wrst> Unit193: from that ^ ip range?
<wrst> yep sense they were all k-lined I suppose so
<Unit193> Check your other channels, you'll see them in there. :P
<wrst> oh yes... in every one of them
<netritious> howdy locotn
<Unit193> Howdy, netritious.
<netritious> working hard or hardly working Unit193?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-18
<wrst> howdy howdy netritious
<Unit193> netritious: Oh, right.  Not doing a ton right now.
<netritious> good morning locotn
<netritious> howdy wrst :)
<wrst> hey hey netritious
<wrst> how are things going?
<netritious> same old, same old. you?
<wrst> about the same trying to get things folded up to roll a new year over
<netritious> sounds like a lot of fun ;)
<netritious> recently got aquainted with btrfs via some news feeds.
<netritious> sounds promising
<wrst> netritious: yes it does, its just way behind ZFS on BSD if you are needing a file server I see no real compelling reason to use Linux over BSD
<cyberanger> I see two compelling reasons, what one knows, and oracle
<wrst> cyberanger: oracle?
<cyberanger> I don't like getting too close to oracle's code
<wrst> the bsd and linux implementations of zfs are comletely seperate from oracle
<wrst> even to the point of making the version numbers so they will never intersect
<cyberanger> true, and there is now a new native version released in 2013, developed by lawrence livermore
<cyberanger> I've been using ZFS on /mirror
<wrst> cyberanger: under linux?
<cyberanger> btrfs for /
<cyberanger> and ext2 for /boot
<wrst> ahh
<cyberanger> yep
<wrst> my thing is freenas makes it so easy for me to have a great file server without much hassle at all
<cyberanger> and no-exec set in fstab
<cyberanger> and with lvm2 I can expand it easily, and I can expand zfs while mounted
<wrst> nice
<cyberanger> but I find btrfs' force-compress to be nicer than what I've seen in zfs so far
<cyberanger> netritious: did I tell you about dm-crypt and btrfs with force-compress?
<wrst> I haven't used that but most of what I'm using zfs for is media files so its already compressed not a lot of use
<wrst> compressed somewhat
<cyberanger> there's additional benifits with crypto involved
<wrst> of that I'm sure, on my home freenas box that's just not really necessary especially for family photos/videos etc
 * cyberanger wonders if wrst is really sure, or just taking my word for it ;-)
<wrst> no actually have heard that
<wrst> really :)
<wrst> but did a lot of homework on zfs/freenas etc and still have a very limited knowledge of it
 * cyberanger likes this
<cyberanger> wrst: learning crypto or just curious
<wrst> curious
<wrst> don't have the need... yet, or do we all have the need?
<cyberanger> need or desire
<wrst> considering the times we may all have the need
<cyberanger> yeah, trying times, but the law itself is fighting back too now
<cyberanger> gotta love case law > https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2013/12/historic-ruling-federal-judge-declares-nsa-mass-phone-surveillance-likely
<wrst> cyberanger: that requires you to have people in power that acknowledge the constitution in the first place
<cyberanger> yeah, and this means we have one more than last week
<wrst> true but when many/most/all of our elected officials on use it when handy for their purposes and we keep electing them...
<cyberanger> Lord Acton said it best, "Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely. Great men are almost always bad men."
<cyberanger> William Pitt the Elder is a close second with "Unlimited power is apt to corrupt the minds of those who possess it"
<cyberanger> I've been increasing my encryption usage, the strength of my ciphers, improving the way it's setup to minimize attack vectors
<cyberanger> most are just normal for me, I can only think of two setup changes I did due to the NSA mess
<wrst> well you are pretty observant of the need for that anyway
 * cyberanger adjusts his tin foil hat to that compliment
<cyberanger> I try
<cyberanger> it helps to have an incentive, and I have a huge one
<wrst> Unit193: looks like the gnome team is making nautiuls even more useless!
<Unit193> Very likely, what now?
<wrst> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/12/first-look-new-nautilus-designs
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-19
<Unit193> http://imgur.com/gallery/1H6TCwR Mhmmm, I can see that.
<wrst> ha ha Unit193
<average_guy> I guess I didn't know that was illegal
<Unit193> wrst: Eww, so you're changing filemanagers?
<wrst> i dont know Unit193 will try it out
<wrst> morning Omnifrog
<Omnifrog> morning wrst
<wrst> all going well?
<Omnifrog> I'm thawing out nicely. you?
<wrst> same here
<wrst> trying to get things stuck together here at work for the next couple of weeks also
<Omnifrog> ah yes, the holiday crunch
<wrst> ahh yes I enjoy a few days off but am never for sure if its hardly worth it or not :)
<FastForward> Morning, Gents.
<wrst> morning FastForward
<linuxman410> wrst u here
<linuxman410> anyone here
<linuxman410> i bought a old everex netbook with ubuntu it needs reloaded but need to reset bios password
<wrst> he linuxman410
<wrst> *hey
<linuxman410> how r u
<wrst> good linuxman410, locked bios, I've never had to try to reset that before how do you go about doing that?
<wrst> and how are you doing?
<linuxman410> i still trying to figure out i can do it on laptops easily
<linuxman410> it is a everex cloudbook 1200
<linuxman410> got it for 20 at a pawn shop may have to sell and let someone else figure it out if it keeps pissing me off
<FastForward> Don't you love technology sometimes?
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-20
<linuxman410> anyone here
<Unit193> I is,
#ubuntu-us-tn 2013-12-21
<netismbl> help! lol
<netismbl> if I log in to a newly created account, my DE (gnome panel) is fine...
<netismbl> if I log in with a user account that is older (not accessed since system was upgraded) screen goes all skewy
<netismbl> i'm pretty certain it's a user config file in the affected user's home directory, but not sure which one
<netritious> follow up...downgraded to an older nvidia driver (314) and everything started working again. w00t/2 :P
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-19
<froggie> https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20141217/12153229470/tennessee-town-passes-policy-banning-negative-comments-about-towns-government.shtml
<froggie> hahahahahahaha
<JackFrost> Hah, wow.  Just from the title alone..
<froggie> it's good to be a southerner
<cyberanger> Think I'm moving to south Pittsburgh just so I can sue
<cyberanger> Wish I could sue sony for a copy of the interview for similar reasons
 * wrst facepalms
 * wrst hopes that isn't true but is sure it is
<wrst> froggie: that is utter stupidity
<froggie> it is, lol
<froggie> the stuff that happens in these parts is amazing
<froggie> it's like a monty python movie with a hick accent
<cyberanger> Never heard it put quite that way
#ubuntu-us-tn 2014-12-20
<frog> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AZAo3Ia7DE&index=8&list=RD4KJeS1MdYWc
<frog> because, charlie brown!
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-15
 * cyberanger yawns
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-16
 * wrst naps
#ubuntu-us-tn 2015-12-17
 * minasota looks around
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-20
<cyberanger> http://www.charlotteobserver.com/news/local/article121673402.html
<[Ubik]> uh oh
<cyberanger> [Ubik]: wonder how they're going to enforce that, if it's purely software (so $20 or pull a netnanny-style bypass) or hardware (for just SC, I bet every company would just quit selling to SC for a month or two or charge the customer's in SC $20 more to not do this)
<[Ubik]> cyberanger: Yeah, that sounds a bit asinine.
<[Ubik]> A money grab. They have a program they want to raise funds for and think that's a good way to do it, which it isn't.
#ubuntu-us-tn 2016-12-25
<cyberanger> Everyone havingi a Merry Christmas?
<wrst> Merry Christmas cyberanger
<cyberanger> Merry Christmas wrst
#ubuntu-us-tn 2018-12-22
<minasota> I see the channel is maintaining...
